# إليكم سكتش من تصميمي والنقد مسموح



## بن ضو (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اليكم هذت السكتش وهو عبارة عن تصميم مبني سكني من ثلاث ادوار (تحت الارض والارضي والاول)
اتمني ان لاتبخلو علينا بالرد والنقد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

تبارك الله
زي العسل
نصميم جامد ياهندسة


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاء الله 
اتمنى ان تكمل عطاك و ترينا المساقط 
يابن ضو


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميم حلو الى الامام...............


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بداية جيدة ......

اما ان يكون المبني كله تقليدي أو كله مودرن 
وليس المدخل فقط 
وهذا بالنسبة للكتل و الزجاج و الالوان.


----------



## azab1988 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ما البرنامج الذى استخدمته لأظهار هذا العمل ؟ هل هو سكتش اب ؟


----------



## بن ضو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

البرنامج الذي استخدمته هو اسكتش اب 
اشكر الاخ محمد شعير علي نقده


----------



## sadoboza (28 أكتوبر 2008)

المجهود طيب الله معك وفى تقدم دائم


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز/ بن ضو

في الحقيقة تمنيت أن تكون مشاركتك الأولى بعنوان " آخر تصميم منزل قمت به " أن تكون بالفـعل هي آخر تصاميمك (مع الإعتذار) .
ولكن اليوم أرى "بن ضو" آخر .. لديه حس معماري وذوق راق.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

المشاركة الأولى لـ "بن ضو" :






المشاركة الحالية (ونأمل ألا تكون الأخيرة) لـ " بن ضو" :


----------



## يوسف 1982 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم بن ضو مالاحظنا اي فكرة معمارية أو منظر أو واجهة استثنائية أو مميزة 
كلو تقليدي وياريت كنت تعرض المساقط حتى يكون الحكم والفائدة أفضل
وبكل الحوال مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الصبا (29 أكتوبر 2008)

التصميم جيد ولكنه تقليدى بعض الشئ من وجهة نظرى
وحتى تكتمل الصورة لابد ان تمدنا بالمساقط الافقية والقطاع الرأسي 
وفقك الله


----------



## مهم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

عمل رائع وفقك الله


----------



## م حسين م (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يعطيك العافية
وبصراحة أنا طالب سنة ثانية في الهندسة المعمارية بدمشق
وما بيطلعلي أعلق عليه بس ياريت ترفق المساقط والمقاطع
لتكونالافادة أكبر
وانشاء الله في أحسن:12:
وشكرا


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مع الاحترام والتقدير 
التصميم عادي جدا


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مش كتير يعنى الناس اليوم بدها صرخات مش زى هيك


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*بداية جيدة ......*


----------



## اسمهااان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور و الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود


----------



## ظل الياسمين (19 مارس 2010)

الأخ بن ضو مشاركة جميلة ومزيدأ من التقدم


----------



## hermione (19 مارس 2010)

كشغل على اسكتش اب رااااائع جدا .............


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

عادي جدا


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

شد حيلك وعملنا اجمل من كده


----------



## ابوزيد10 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الك تصميم جميل جدا


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------

